# Favorite Recording of Dvořák's 5th Symphony?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Dvořák's fifth symphony? I am of course using the modern numbering for the symphonies (i.e. the "New World Symphony" is No. 9).

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Jansons and the Oslo P.O.

No contest here.......one of my favourite symphonies (the final movement is simply wonderful) and I am forever indebted to Jansons as it was his recording that introduced me to this work. I have listened to a number of alternatives (Kubelik, Suitner, Jarvi, etc) but Jansons seems to find something extra in the work.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Not easy to find but wow it's good.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Witold Rowicki/London Symphony


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Staatskapelle Berlin/ Otmar Suitner for starters, Istvan Kertesz and Jirí Belohlávek. 
Happy exploring.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

All of the above are tremendous suggestions and I'd heavily recommend them all but Jansons / Oslo gets the slight nod over the competition, for me. You can pick that recording up on a budget Brilliant Classics release that's still floating around secondhand (see cover below - it has a blue cover too or is available on a single disc). As Jim says, it really is a mighty fine one.


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

jim prideaux said:


> Jansons and the Oslo P.O.
> 
> No contest here.......one of my favourite symphonies (the final movement is simply wonderful) and I am forever indebted to Jansons as it was his recording that introduced me to this work. I have listened to a number of alternatives (Kubelik, Suitner, Jarvi, etc) but Jansons seems to find something extra in the work.


I fully agree ... Jansons is leading the field. I compared to Belohlavek, Suitner, Kertesz. I also appreciated Kubelik recording (DG), but it is quite full in sound, too much to my taste.

There are rumours that there was an excellent recording of Dvorak 5 with Sejna, but I don't know that one ...


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Sejna is Supraphon 1952; it was on CD but probably very hard to find. I have a cheapo twofer from Cantus/Line Music, 
EAN 4032250013833
ASIN ‏ : ‎ B00005CCZJ


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Thank you for pointing out the Supraphon recording! Just checked my streaming provider and found some more stuff with Sejna ... Dvorak 1-3 and 5-7, Slavonic Dances & Rhapsodies, ... next weekend to come ...


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

Philidor said:


> I fully agree ... Jansons is leading the field. I compared to Belohlavek, Suitner, Kertesz. I also appreciated Kubelik recording (DG), but it is quite full in sound, too much to my taste.
> 
> There are rumours that there was an excellent recording of Dvorak 5 with Sejna, but I don't know that one ...


Sejna's recording is the Supraphon recording pointed out earlier. It dates from 1952. It maybe a very fine performance, but I do find the vintage recording sound quality to detract from my enjoyment.

I personally find Suitner, Anguelov, Neumann (Analog) and Rowicki to be more to my liking. This is why I started this thread to exchange thoughts regarding probably my favorite Dvorak symphony.


----------



## advokat (Aug 16, 2020)

For me, Kúbelik is always the best Dvorak interpreter.


----------



## Giorgio Pitzalis (Feb 27, 2020)

Good morning to you all :
if I may intervene, I note, with great pleasure, the mention for Kerel Sejna with an unrivaled Symphony No. 5 by Dvorak (despite the recording systems that are those of the early 50s). I also point out the "Bohemian" character of the other two really good symphonies 6 and 7 with a great Czech PO.


----------



## Giorgio Pitzalis (Feb 27, 2020)

I take this opportunity to point out two other great interpretations of this unrecognized Director who is particularly in my heart! Above all the Slavonic Dances are perhaps the "best"


----------



## Giorgio Pitzalis (Feb 27, 2020)

And finally I also point out something particularly "Bohemian" of a Symphony that we know very well in other great interpretations


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I think the sound on the Sejna is decent enough not to distract too much from the excellence of the performance.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Two favourites for me: the Janson recording already mentioned and Jarvi with the Scottish National Orchestra which I'll happily admit is a parochial choice - the SNO (RSNO) being my local band.


----------

